
Show HN: Errors.fail – free service for probing errors - dlorch
https://errors.fail/
======
dlorch
I have recently started to use Prometheus and blackbox_exporter. My main
interest was to build up SLI/SLO dashboards for the services I run. The SLI
dashboards are configured to compute the ratio between "all good events"
divided by "all events" over a period of 28d, as suggested by the SRE books.

I was looking for a way to get some "probing errors" delivered to
blackbox_exporter, so I could see how the dashboards evolved. For this
purporse, I could have just spun up a local webserver and configure it to
deliver 200 OK and 500 Internal Server Errors, but what I was really looking
for was an Internet-accessible service that I could make to do exactly those
things.

I started to write some code and evolve it into a service that could be used
by other people. This is my Covid-stay-at-home pet project: the service is
completely free and all source code is available as OpenSource. I would be
curious to receive feedback from the community about it:

Website: [https://errors.fail/](https://errors.fail/)

Sources:
[https://github.com/dlorch/errors.fail](https://github.com/dlorch/errors.fail)

Thank you in advance and have a good day.

